# FTP

## akiross

Ciao

gu gentoo non c'e' wu-ftp? io l'ho cercato ma nn lo trovo...

quali sono altri server ftp altrettanto funzionali?

mi sa che e' la volta buona che faccio un eBuild...

ciao

----------

## bsolar

Io uso pure-ftpd. Ottimo...

----------

## blaze_

prova proftpd, a me va da dio :)

----------

## cerri

ProFTPD e' usato anche da kernel.org (oltre che dal sottoscritto  :Very Happy: ).

----------

## akiross

Sto provando Pure-FTPd

sembra decisamente carino.

Allora, ho visto come configurarlo eccetera, ho aggiunto il servizio a xinetd e ho aggiunto xinetd (che non avevo ancora installato) nel rc facendo

rc-update add xinetd default

ditemi se ho fatto una cazzata

comunque, come faccio per fare avviare pure-ftp ogni volta che accendo il PC?

Grazie

ciao

----------

## bsolar

Xinetd? Quel coso non ha mai messo piede nel mio sistema.

Per farlo partire all avvio io faccio:

```
# rc-update add pure-ftpd default
```

----------

## akiross

xinetd??

QUEL COSO???

Io pensavo fondamentale per fare andare programmi tipo ftp etc...

ommioddio...

io ho provato a fare anche cosi' per farlo partire in auto, ma non va

bho...

cioe', io ho fatto quello

poi ho fatto

rc

e lui mi ha detto che caricava pure-ftpd, ma se facevo ftp localhost diceva connection refused. Infatti quando l'ho stoppato mi ha dato errore (perche' probabilmente non era attivo)

che fo?

grazie

ciao

----------

## akiross

uff....

ho un problema che non capisco a cosa sia dovuto:

se faccio

ftp localhost

e' tutto ok, accedo come anonymous o come ftp e funge tutto

se pero' faccio 

ftp indirizzo_IP (quello che mi assegna l'ISP)

se accedo come ftp o anonymous mi da un errore dicendo che l'utente non puo' effettuare un login

[OT]: dove lo trovo telnet? io per configurare il router ho bisogno di telnet, posso usare anche ssh?

grazie

ciao

----------

## bsolar

 *akiross wrote:*   

> xinetd??
> 
> QUEL COSO???
> 
> Io pensavo fondamentale per fare andare programmi tipo ftp etc...
> ...

 

Volendo puoi usare anche Xinetd, ma ti complichi la vita... o almeno, io preferisco far partire i servizi che mi servono a mano quando ne ho bisogno.

----------

## bsolar

 *akiross wrote:*   

> uff....
> 
> ho un problema che non capisco a cosa sia dovuto:
> 
> se faccio
> ...

 

Dovresti postare la configurazione del server, e telnet lo trovi in portage, emerge telnet se non ricordo male...

----------

## akiross

vabe, l'ho tolto xinetd, ho letto in breve a cosa serve e credo che posso anche farne a meno...

tornando al pure-ftpd, ho problemi:

1. Nell'avviarlo in automatico. Durante l'avvio di gentoo vedo che esce "starting Pure-FTPd    [OK]", ma se paffio ps dalla shell non c'e' in lista pure-ftpd... inoltre quando riavvio il PC vedo che esce

"stopping Pure-FTPd    [!!]" quindi deve esserci qualche problema... QUALE??

2. Non riesco a fare un login se non passo per il loopback.

Se faccio ftp localhost, funziona, ma se faccio ftp INDIRIZZO_IP non va, ho provato anche ad usare un Login diverso da ftp, ma non funziona

cosa puo' essere? un mio amico mi ha parlato di un certo bug della 2.4.20 che potrebbe interessarmi...

che ne dici?

grazie

ciao   :Very Happy: 

----------

## akiross

emerge telnet non funziona

per quanto riguarda la configurazione del server... dove cavolo e' il file di configurazione? prima l'ho aperto per configurarlo... adesso non lo trovo piu!

grassie

ciao  :Sad: 

----------

## bsolar

 *akiross wrote:*   

> emerge telnet non funziona
> 
> per quanto riguarda la configurazione del server... dove cavolo e' il file di configurazione? prima l'ho aperto per configurarlo... adesso non lo trovo piu!
> 
> grassie
> ...

 

Per telnet emerge -s telnetd, per il file guarda in /etc/conf.d

----------

## akiross

grande  :Smile: 

ho imparato a fare la ricerca di un pacchetto 

netkit-telnetd e' il pacchetto che installo

ma torniamo in topic, la configurazione del pure-ftpd:

queste sono tutte le opzioni non commentate

la mia rete e' fatta daun router e il mio PC, che dovrebbe essere 192.168.1.2

```

IS_CONFIGURED="yes"

SERVER="-S 192.168.1.2,21"

MAX_CONN="-c 20"

MAX_CONN_IP="-C 5"

DAEMON="-B"

DISK_FULL="-k 90%"

AUTH="-l unix"

MISC_OTHER="-A -x -j -R"

```

qualche cosa di sbagliato?

grazie per l'aiuto

ciao  :Very Happy: 

----------

## enx89

Io Ho installato proftpd, e per configurarlo con le opzioni di base ho semplicemente copiato /etc/proftp/proftpd.conf.distrib in /etc/proftp/proftpd.conf, l'ho avviato e tutto ha funzionato  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  , con le opzioi di base, ripeto.

----------

## akiross

ummm... e' una questione di principio!| devo farlo andare, anche se mi sa che provo sto proftpd...  :Very Happy: 

comunque non mollo! cerco di risolvere l'altro problema

ciauz

----------

## akiross

ecco... sapevo io....

a parte il fatto che non mi ispira questo server... mi sa troppo da "poco professionista" e comunque non va ^_^

ottengo lo stesso che con pure-ftpd

almeno ci ho provato

grazie

ciao

----------

## akiross

allora, mi correggo su una cosa di pure-ftpd:

ho notato che aggiungendolo al rc default, in effetti questo parte all'avvio, pero' se faccio ps non esce nell'elenco. Pero', poco fa, ho visto che e' nell'elenco di ps -A quindi e' avviato, infatti se provo ad avviarlo con pure-ftpd, dice che l'indirizzo e' gia in uso.

Il problema e' che se faccio fat localhost, adesso non va nemmeno e dice connection refused.

Cosa puo' essere?

io continuo a cercare, ma credo che non faro' passi avanti...

grazie

ciao

----------

## IgaRyu

Allora 

1. hai aperto l'accesso del router alla porta 21 ? se non lo fai ftp non rispondera mai alla chiamata al tuo ip publico

2. io con il router ho visto che non riesco a chiamarmi su nessun servizio usando il mio ip publico: per poter testare qualunque server di quelli che ho installato devo farlo da una shell esterna su internet.

Conclusione... probabilmente funziona perfettamente ma apri la porta 25 e poi chiedi a qualcuno di collegarsi dall'esterno cosi verificherai se davvero non funziona o e un problema di irraggiugibilita come il mio 

Joe

----------

## akiross

si in effetti ho pensato troppo tardi che era il router...

ho provato anche ad aprire la porta 21, ma sembra che non vada... l'FTP e' quello del router.

Adesso dovrei provare a fare un filtro che inoltra i dati sulla porta 21 verso il mio PC, oppure uso una parta diversa.

Perche' la porta 25? a cosa serve?

Grazie mille

ciao

----------

## akiross

ho visto

25 SMPT, ma cosa centra?

Comunque, ho provato ad indirizzare il server FTP sulla porta 42 (che fantasia : ), ho provato a fare ftp localhost 42 e funziona, se non metto 42 ovviamente dice che la connessione e' stata rifiutata, pero' se parro dal router facendo ftp INDIRIZZO_IP_ESTERNO 42 rifiuta la connessione. Immagino che sia lo stesso router a rifiutarla, quindi il pacchetto non arriva neanche al mio pc... o forse no

che fo?

uff, tutto sto casino per fare andare un server ftp!

comunque, guardando in giro sulla rete, ho notato che ci sono un po di problemi con il mio stesso modello di router (ZyXEL 245R) nel fare andare server (sia WEB che FTP). Putroppo non ho ancora visto come risolvere questi problemi

Grazie

ciao

----------

## Ginko

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Ciao
> 
> gu gentoo non c'e' wu-ftp? io l'ho cercato ma nn lo trovo...
> 
> quali sono altri server ftp altrettanto funzionali?
> ...

 

Se ti interessa che il tuo FTP server sia sicuro,

dai un'occhiata a vsftp :

http://vsftpd.beasts.org/

--Gianluca

----------

## shev

 *Gianluca Rotoni wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se ti interessa che il tuo FTP server sia sicuro,
> 
> dai un'occhiata a vsftp :
> ...

 

Confermo e rilancio: se vuoi un server ftp non solo sicuro, ma anche veloce ed elegante vsftpd è veramente la scellta giusta. Ovviamente imho (lo uso con soddisfazione da un bel po').   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *Gianluca Rotoni wrote:*   
> 
> Se ti interessa che il tuo FTP server sia sicuro,
> 
> dai un'occhiata a vsftp :
> ...

 

Ottimo server, anche se preferisco pure-ftpd...  :Wink: 

----------

## IgaRyu

Scusate intendeve sempre la porta 21, fu un errore di battitura.

In effetti devi usare una regola che dica al router che le chiamate ftp in ENTRATA da internet devono essere deviate sul pc altrinmenti ti punterà al frp sercver del router.

----------

## akiross

bhe, comunque adesso grazie a joe va tutto (grazie joooo:))

ma comunque non riesco a metterlo in automatico...

ho fatto

rc-update add pure-ftpd default

facendo

rc

parte pure-ftpd, ma se tento di connettermi non funziona (connection refused), come mai?

grazie

ciao

----------

## IgaRyu

Mi preva di avertelo spiegato ieri .. con quel router non puio interagire da DIETRO il router con il tuo indirizzo publico .. devi farlo dall'esterno

----------

## akiross

no, io intendo facendo

ftp localhost

spiego meglio:

se avvio pure-ftp con rc, e faccio ftp localhost, mi dice connection refused, se faccio ps -A vedo che pure-ftp e' in esecusione (con un id pari a '?')

se faccio killall pure-ftpd, infatti lo ferma.

a questo punto, se avvio pure-ftpd &, questo parte, con un certo ID, e se faccio

ftp localhost

funziona.

Quindi perche' in un caso non va, mentre nell'alto si?

grazie

ciao

----------

## bsolar

 *akiross wrote:*   

> no, io intendo facendo
> 
> ftp localhost
> 
> spiego meglio:
> ...

 

Uhm... controlla il file di configurazione, dovrebbe esserci un opzione per farlo partire in background, DAEMON="-B", ammesso che sia rilevante... è la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente.

----------

## akiross

si, e' gia settata...

ma non e' che forse e' quello il problema??

provo a vedere che succede se lo tolgo

(il fatto che abbia un id pari a '?', non e' che forse nasce dal fatto che e' in background??)

grazie

ciao

----------

## enx89

Per farlo partire all'avvio hai provato ad aggiungere la riga 

```
/etc/init.d/pure-ftpd start
```

 se pure-ftpd è lo script di esecuzione che c' è in /etc/init.d. non dovrebbe cambiare molto, ma ... non si sa mai!! Comunque per poter utilizzare il server ftp dall' esterno devi impostare la nat sul  router della porta 21.

Ciao ENx

----------

## akiross

allora

ho provato a togliere l'opzione -B, risultato? non si avviava piu' gentoo, perche' arrivato al punto di caricare pure-ftpd, il programma partiva e si bloccava li dato che il controllo non passava piu' al sistema, per fortuna ho risolto tutto con il cd di gentoo, ho modificato il file e ora tutto e' a posto.

comunque, a me sembra di capire che il server parte, quindi l'init fa lo start del demone, il problema e' che sembra non funzionare. e' questa la cosa strana.

enx89, mi spiace deluderti, ma non so nemmeno cosa sia la nat....

comunque grazie per il consiglio, adesso provo (anche se pero', se avvio io dalla shell il demone con pure-ftpd start, mi da lo stesso risultato che quando si avvia in automatico, quini non so cosa puo' cambiare)

grazie lo stesso

ciao

----------

## akiross

ummm anche se provo da vmware a navigare sul mio sito non ci riesco, e' normale?

grazie

ciao

----------

## enx89

 *Quote:*   

> enx89, mi spiace deluderti, ma non so nemmeno cosa sia la nat.... 

 

nat sta per "network address translation". Serve, quando si ha una sottorete con un router/firewall per smistare le connessioni di rete entranti nel router/firewall nei computer all' interno della sottorete. Quindi nel tuo caso dovresti dire al router che quando gli arriva una richiesta sulla porta 21, che è quella dell'ftp, sa deve redirigere verso il tuo computer dove c'è il server ftp. Per fare questo devi creare delle regole di nat sul router. Prova a cercare la documentazione relativa sul tuo router sul sito del produttore.

Ciao ENx[/code]

----------

## koma

```

# ftp localhost

ftp: connect: Connection refused

ftp> quit

```

poi guardo meglio...

```
# ps aux |grep ftpd

root     18406  0.0  0.2  3544  632 pts/1    R    14:49   0:00 grep ftpd
```

devo disattivare qlc protezione?

sia ben kiaro ke ho startato pure-ftpd

----------

## BlueRaven

 *enx89 wrote:*   

> nat sta per "network address translation". Serve, quando si ha una sottorete con un router/firewall per smistare le connessioni di rete entranti nel router/firewall nei computer all' interno della sottorete. Quindi nel tuo caso dovresti dire al router che quando gli arriva una richiesta sulla porta 21, che è quella dell'ftp, sa deve redirigere verso il tuo computer dove c'è il server ftp. Per fare questo devi creare delle regole di nat sul router. Prova a cercare la documentazione relativa sul tuo router sul sito del produttore.

 

Aggiungo solo una cosa alla tua ottima spiegazione, che credo sia quella che a Akiross interessa di più.

In ogni caso, anche creando le opportune regole di NAT, non è possibile interagire con un servizio riferendosi al suo IP pubblico e provenendo da una macchina che sta sulla stessa sottorete.

E' un comportamento perfettamente normale, se siete interessati posso postare una spiegazione dettagliata con tanto di esempio.

----------

## akiross

bhe, questo mi interessa. se hai voglia, io ti ascolto volentieri  :Smile: 

grazie

ciao

----------

## akiross

ragazzi, ho un problemuccio con pure-ftpd:

facendo

$ftp localhost

ottengo un messaggio connection refused, guardo il log e vedo:

Unable to start a standalone server: [Illegal seek]

Cosa vuol dire?

La cosa strana e' che fino a ieri andava... non capisco cosa sia!

grazie

ciao

----------

## saxtro

ciao a tutti, scusate se riesumo questo post ma l' ho usato nella scelta di un server ftp(su consiglio di fedeliallalinea che ha ben intuito cosa cercassi), allora ho installato vsftp , l'ho configurato perchè sia usato con un solo utente e il server è raggiungibile sia dall'intranet che da internet, però giochicchiando ho scoperto che l'utente che ha accesso al server può in sola lettura esplorare tutto il contenuto del mio disco nel man e nel vsftp.conf.sample non ho trovato voci riguardo il limitare la navigazione in una directory con tutte le sue sotto dir, qualcuno ha qualche dritta?

----------

## akiross

Ciao

Bhe, secondo me questo e' normale: quando un utente (non anonimo) accede al sistema si trova in un ambiente per la gestione dei files che e' l'intero sistema. Lui puo' girare ma teoricamente (come un normale utente loggato sul sistema) non puo' fare danni. [EDIT] Questo perche' normalmente la root di un utente e' la root di sistema. [/EDIT]

Quello che devi temere e' il fatto che un utente anonimo (quindi qualcuno che sicuramente non conosci) veda i file di sistema, e questo e' grave. [EDIT] Difatti solitamente gli anonimi sono automaticamente chrootati dal server, se non erro[/EDIT]

In ogni caso suppongo che tu possa limitare le possibilita' dell'utente chrootandolo da qualche parte, ma vado per induzione, non so se si puo' fare o se e' una pratica corretta.

Ciauz

----------

## neon

 *Quote:*   

> chroot_list_enable
> 
>     If activated, you may provide a list of local users who are placed in a chroot() jail in their home directory upon login. The meaning is slightly different if chroot_local_user is set to YES. In this case, the list becomes a list of users which are NOT to be placed in a chroot() jail. By default, the file containing this list is /etc/vsftpd.chroot_list, but you may override this with the chroot_list_file setting.
> 
>     Default: NO

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## saxtro

@ neon_it , @ akiross

grazie ho risolto grazie a voi

----------

## leon_73

Ciao a tutti,

vorrei installare un ftpserver e prima di farlo vorrei sentire i vostri pareri...

Quello che ho bisogno e' un server che sia sia per utenti anonymous che definiti, possibilmente con un db delle utenze separato da quelle del server, e naturalmente che sia sicuro magari che giri anche in chroot senza grossi problemi... (che frase orribile) 

Mi date qualche vostra idea.

Grazie

Leo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Facciamo qualche ricerca prima di postare

----------

## gutter

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quello che ho bisogno e' un server che sia sia per utenti anonymous che definiti, possibilmente con un db delle utenze separato da quelle del server, e naturalmente che sia sicuro magari che giri anche in chroot senza grossi problemi

 

Io uso questo:

```

*  net-ftp/proftpd

      Latest version available: 1.2.10-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.2.10-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 923 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.proftpd.org/

      Description: An advanced and very configurable FTP server

      License:     GPL-2

```

Non ho mai provato a chrootarlo ma a quanto ne so ci dovrebbe essere della documentazione.

----------

## X-Drum

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Io uso pure-ftpd. Ottimo...

 

Ottimo?...superlativo!!!! 

lo uso fin dalle prime release ieri l'ho messo su un server dove lavoro,

gli faccio "pescare" gli utenti da un db mysql.... 

troppo avanti!

 *koma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> devo disattivare qlc protezione?
> 
> sia ben kiaro ke ho startato pure-ftpd

 

che intendi per protenzione? O_o

/etc/conf.d/pure-ftpd configuralo per bene e riprova

----------

## akiross

Io lo usavo, ma ho optato per il piu' leggero e sicuro vsftpd.

----------

